# What's a crappy thing that happened to you today



## kayleee (Oct 9, 2015)

I just dropped my phone on carpet at work and the screen shattered
It's not even 7:30am yet I can just tell today is going to be phenomenal 

What poopy thing happened to you today


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 9, 2015)

kayleee said:


> I just dropped my phone on carpet at work and the screen shattered



Savage. That really sucks :/ what phone was it?

Today was uneventful, I'm just stuck at home working all day. I did end up breaking a glass though while sipping coke off it, if that counts.


----------



## Rasha (Oct 9, 2015)

today, I invired my bff for dinner and dessert because I wanted to make up for my absence on her birthday, but she's busy today and this horrible feeling of guilt won't go away.
also, I promised my lil brother to buy him a new game but I need someone to come with us for reasons and he's busy, sigh


----------



## Grumble (Oct 9, 2015)

I have a challenge for people who post here:

*If you post about something in this thread, make an effort not to dwell on it any more after. Let the negative feelings out onto this thread and then let them go! Use this as a place to vent, instead of a place to let feelings bubble and boil over.*



So, it's only 11:30am here, and so far nothing really crappy has happened.


----------



## Sona (Oct 9, 2015)

I hope your luck turns around ! D:


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Oct 9, 2015)

I couldn't find any carrots in the fridge even though my mom told me we had some. Now I can't cook curry... ;_;


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 9, 2015)

I'm home sick with a horrible sore throat I caught from another family member T-T


----------



## ItsMilkypink (Oct 9, 2015)

Me and my best friend had a massive argument with another friend of mine... :I


----------



## kayleee (Oct 9, 2015)

Aerate said:


> Savage. That really sucks :/ what phone was it?
> 
> Today was uneventful, I'm just stuck at home working all day. I did end up breaking a glass though while sipping coke off it, if that counts.



It's an iPhone 6 plus


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 9, 2015)

I woke up with back pain, headache, nausea, and the inclination that I'm sick again.



Grumble said:


> *If you post about something in this thread, make an effort not to dwell on it any more after. Let the negative feelings out onto this thread and then let them go! Use this as a place to vent, instead of a place to let feelings bubble and boil over.*



Since I'm sick, and I usually stay sick for weeks at a time, I'm afraid I'm gonna have to decline this challenge.


----------



## Rei Kisaragi (Oct 9, 2015)

I lost my favourite pen... T-T it was so kawaii...


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Oct 9, 2015)

I forgot... -sniffles- I... I... I'm sorry, this is just so terrible to talk about -dabs eyes with tissue- I forgot my big eraser at home so I... can't erase anything...


----------



## Celestefey (Oct 9, 2015)

My own existence.

And having a break down and wanting to leave my crappy job but I can't. Everyday is just painful at the moment.


----------



## Grumble (Oct 9, 2015)

Mega_Cabbage said:


> I couldn't find any carrots in the fridge even though my mom told me we had some. Now I can't cook curry... ;_;



Are you still craving curry? Maybe you have sweet potatoes? They're a great substitute for carrots in curry! Trust me!


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Oct 9, 2015)

Grumble said:


> Are you still craving curry? Maybe you have sweet potatoes? They're a great substitute for carrots in curry! Trust me!



We don't have sweet potatoes either. Thanks for the advice though.


----------



## Javocado (Oct 9, 2015)

I don't know where my dad is still lol


----------



## Albuns (Oct 9, 2015)

I now know how it feels to have your arm twisted and forced behind your back.


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 9, 2015)

kayleee said:


> It's an iPhone 6 plus



Holy jesus  got some serious damage right there D: hang in there.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Celestefey said:


> My own existence.
> 
> And having a break down and wanting to leave my crappy job but I can't. Everyday is just painful at the moment.



Really sorry to hear that; if you ever want an ear to vent to, feel free to shoot me a PM here or on Skype :')


----------



## Grumble (Oct 9, 2015)

Mega_Cabbage said:


> We don't have sweet potatoes either. Thanks for the advice though.



Well, darn.


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 9, 2015)

not many bad things happened today :>


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 9, 2015)

MY DAD IS REALLY P*SSED AT ME FOR NO REASON AND IS BEING REALLY FREAKING HORRIBLE


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 9, 2015)

I was racing online on Mario Kart 8 earlier. In one of the races, I was first, but when I was close to crossing the finish line on the last lap, I got hit by items. Again. And again. And again. I ended up finishing the race in seventh place. I was so salty afterwards.

That's pretty much the worst thing that's happened today for me. Well... apart from having to go to school when my sisters have a day off (They go to a different school than mine).


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 9, 2015)

This lady with drawn eyebrows. She had super bleached hair and poop-brown eyebrows so it looked like she smeared her face with poop in order to make those.


----------



## Sansa (Oct 9, 2015)

Seems like a lot of people are having a crappy day today.  Someone else asked this in a facebook group I'm in.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 9, 2015)

Sansa said:


> Seems like a lot of people are having a crappy day today.  Someone else asked this in a facebook group I'm in.



like.. yes

i had to resist not to laugh out really hard so.. yea XD


----------



## boujee (Oct 9, 2015)

My paypal is acting up again


----------



## kassie (Oct 9, 2015)

Today was an extremely tense and awkward day at school for everyone in class.

In the end there was an explosive (verbal) fight that led to class ending early.


----------



## graceroxx (Oct 9, 2015)

In my classes today, I was looking forward to 5th hour b/c LUNCH.
So I arrive at lunch..only to promptly be told to "put down your stuff, exit through the doors, HURRY people hurry!!"
Yeah. The whole school was evacuated due to a potential gas leak. We had to wait outside for the whole 50 minutes.
So basically, by the time I got to eat, it was around the time 6th hour was supposed to start.

It was pretty confusing and dramatic.


----------



## jiny (Oct 9, 2015)

it poured a lot of rain today.

but i made a friend because of it.


----------



## Yuni (Oct 9, 2015)

(I'd like to think people who own higher-end touch screen phones might want to consider buying a rhino glass screen protector. If you make a bad drop, the glass would absorb the impact and break off, but you're screen would be okay, albiet vulnerable until you get another protector. They cost about $20. Consider it to be like... insurance.) 

Not today, but I've had a string of bad luck for a while now. I had been drawing but a bit of skin on my left pinky finger came off and it started bleeding excessively. The injury was about as large as the tip of a felt tip marker, but I was having blood drip off of my finger. I kept feeling a numbing/chilling/or that really bad feeling when you bump your funny bone, running up my arm to my elbow area.

The next day I had dinner at my uncle's house. My baby cousin knocked over a glass lamp behind me, so some broken glass shards hit against the back of my legs / gap near your ankle.

The following day I was rather safe, but my dad fell off from a truck, scraped his elbows badly and had a long cut at the back of his thigh. 

My mum dropped a plate the next day. By then I was just hoping no one dies the day after because it's been quite a week. 

I guess everything stopped after I had to bring in a box of noodles, but the string snapped and the box dropped on my toes. 

That's been my unfortunate week of... injuries.


----------



## Llust (Oct 9, 2015)

- had to deal with bratty kids within the age range of 7 - 12 for an hour after school. my parents had me help take care of them from some boys & girls club e.o. i tried getting some homework and studying done while i was there bc it looks like they didnt even need my help, there were like four adults there and everything seemed in control..but ahh- the kids kept asking to play games on my phone, use my laptop/3ds until i left
- i got a 95% on a bio test so that really sucks, i really need to do a retake but my teacher hasn't decided on whether we can retake or not
- theres this phone case that i bought from las vegas - its just a cheap plastic clip on. i was really hoping to be able to use it for at least two years before throwing it out like all my other cases or just storing it away bc the design on it looks amazing and has a bit of sentimental value (ive had to throw out at least five phone cases so far bc i drop it so often) but it hasn't even been three months). dropped it like three times today bc it kept falling out of my pocket and it looks like if i drop it one more time, the phone itself will actually crack


----------



## TarzanGirl (Oct 9, 2015)

I was getting a sandwich at this place and their toaster was broken so I couldn't get a warm sandwich, but it wasn't a very big deal.


----------



## aericell (Oct 9, 2015)

My friend's gf hung out with us during lunch today, as usual OTL that's it


----------



## kayleee (Oct 9, 2015)

so to make my day even worse I had to pay $150 to replace the phone screen

UGH


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 9, 2015)

Hit my head on my laptop and bled


----------



## riummi (Oct 10, 2015)

mimihime said:


> - had to deal with bratty kids within the age range of 7 - 12 for an hour after school. my parents had me help take care of them from some boys & girls club e.o. i tried getting some homework and studying done while i was there bc it looks like they didnt even need my help, there were like four adults there and everything seemed in control..but ahh- the kids kept asking to play games on my phone, use my laptop/3ds until i left
> - i got a 95% on a bio test so that really sucks, i really need to do a retake but my teacher hasn't decided on whether we can retake or not
> - theres this phone case that i bought from las vegas - its just a cheap plastic clip on. i was really hoping to be able to use it for at least two years before throwing it out like all my other cases or just storing it away bc the design on it looks amazing and has a bit of sentimental value (ive had to throw out at least five phone cases so far bc i drop it so often) but it hasn't even been three months). dropped it like three times today bc it kept falling out of my pocket and it looks like if i drop it one more time, the phone itself will actually crack


 Y would u need a retake if you got an A though


----------



## Brad (Oct 10, 2015)

I HAD A FIVE HOUR MATH CLASS

LIKE I DO EVERY FRIDAY

I ****ING HATE IT

THE REST OF COLLEGE IS GREAT THOUGH, THANKS FOR ASKING


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 10, 2015)

I just realized that I am 4 assignments behind in class and I need to get 3 big projects done by monday, along with assignments in all my other classes... I need to get a better schedule. -.-


----------



## riummi (Oct 10, 2015)

I read it as creepy so:
I went to eat at a sketchy place =u= and some fat dude smiled as he watched me eat food in a really creepy way. I made sure to keep tabs on him as we left o.e he even waited awhile after he finished eating...weird huh


----------



## Ichigo. (Oct 10, 2015)

well it didn't happen today, it happened yesterday before this thread was made, but i was walking down the stairs of a building i've walked down HUNDREDS OF TIMES and idek how it happened maybe it was my shoes maybe it was the stair but my i felt my foot slip on the step and i fell back onto my butt. thank god it was just someone i knew who saw it because that would've been so embarrassing otherwise. but because no one else saw it, it was pretty funny. but it did hurt a bit


----------



## radical6 (Oct 10, 2015)

Brad said:


> I HAD A FIVE HOUR MATH CLASS
> 
> LIKE I DO EVERY FRIDAY
> 
> ...



b happy u hav school i got suspended for wishing someone got hit by lighting


----------



## Twisterheart (Oct 10, 2015)

Today was surprisingly good, but yesterday wasn't. For the 100th time this week, my grandpa left the front door wide open so my cats got outside. So I had to run around outside, trying to catch them. While I was doing that, I slipped and landed on a metal flower hanger which was, for some dumb reason, sitting on the ground with the hook up. So I twisted my ankle, hurt my hand and scraped my leg up. I'm fine now, but I was so angry when it happened.


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 10, 2015)

My cold got worse and I accidentally dug up a hybrid instead of something that was next to it...... annoying but it's whatever, really


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Oct 10, 2015)

Had hot poops this morning, got called in on my day off, my favorite skirt ripped, lots of problems I couldn't fix at work... irritating customers... just everything... a real winner of a day for me.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 10, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Had hot poops this morning, got called in on my day off, my favorite skirt ripped, lots of problems I couldn't fix at work... irritating customers... just everything... a real winner of a day for me.



ugh hot poops D: havent had that in a while fortunately.

also when you realize you dont jav enough for pretty dresses fml


----------



## Grumble (Oct 10, 2015)

Brad said:


> I HAD A FIVE HOUR MATH CLASS
> 
> LIKE I DO EVERY FRIDAY
> 
> ...



May I please sit in for you on Friday nights?! I looove math. 

In the beautiful words of the character Cady Heron: "It's the same in every language."

Math is beautiful. I know that not everyone has the same opinion, and that's okay. I just really miss math... It's about the only thing I miss about my college life lol.


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Oct 10, 2015)

I tripped on one of my nephew's toys that he always leaves out and twisted my ankle. :c

Also not as severe but I rEALLY WANTED ALFREDO FOR DINNER but we didn't have any alfredo sauce. ;n;


----------



## biibii (Oct 10, 2015)

I got my period


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Oct 10, 2015)

I made my lunch for work early this morning. I got to work and reached for my lunch bag, but it wasn't there. I left it on the table at home. Work was terribly busy, and I was really hungry at lunch time.


----------



## Twisterheart (Oct 10, 2015)

Someone told me something that really upset me and now I'm in a bad mood. :/


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 11, 2015)

I had to go to a funeral for a friend's dad. It wasn't crappy itself, but it was just really sad.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 11, 2015)

I can't take it anymore


----------



## sock (Oct 11, 2015)

Me and Bug went to a SRSLY crappy party last night and saw more underwear than we ever wanted to see.

Never again am I leaving the house. We have now decided the best form of partying is at home listening to HSM music and dancing in pikachu onesies. Feel free to join us, but only if you're an introvert too.


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 11, 2015)

sock said:


> Me and Bug went to a SRSLY crappy party last night and saw more underwear than we ever wanted to see.



That sounds like the best kind of party though.


----------



## EtchaSketch (Oct 11, 2015)

Nauseous as all heck. Dry heaving. I have major stomach problems. Greatttt!


----------



## sock (Oct 11, 2015)

Aerate said:


> That sounds like the best kind of party though.


you're 2 dirty 4 me stahp


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 11, 2015)

I have mock exams next week and I think I'm starting to catch a cold.

I caught a cold last time I had mock exams, as well.

Seriously, what is it with mock exams and me catching colds?


----------



## Bobeh123 (Oct 11, 2015)

Woke up with really bad pains in my back from playing soccer yesterday.


----------



## Nashi Dragneel (Oct 11, 2015)

I lost one of my friends :I


----------



## Llust (Oct 11, 2015)

idk how for i completely forgot about a huge project thats due tomorrow and ive barely made any progress e.o and since today is sunday, i hade a sht ton of other things to do besides my homework (laundry, showering, cleaning, errands, etc). it makes up like 80% of my grade from what i was told and just..my god. i was given a month to do it too ._. //tableflip


----------



## sej (Oct 11, 2015)

I cut my leg whilst shaving it if that counts


----------



## Kissyme100 (Oct 11, 2015)

My friend who lives in another town (she moved when we were in grade 8.) ended our friendship because I asked her if she was p*ssed off and wanted to talk about it. She has a major trigger with swearing (I don't count p*ss/p*ssed off as a swear) I'm not a mind reader so I can't possibly know every word she finds offensive. 

She said I was an unsupportive friend, even though I have her nothing but positive support and kindness.

I know she has mental problems but I think she was using me as an emotional punching bag. I don't need that negativity in my life. I did all I could do. 

I hope things get better in her life and hopefully she can get the professional help she needs.


----------



## FelicityShadow (Oct 11, 2015)

I just wrote one of my worst essays of my academic career and it's worth 20% of my grade. It was horribly written and sent in late, and the professor seems to be a strict grader. I'm usually not one to complain about book essays but this book was just so bland and unorganized that I had a hard time reading and even skimming it. I'm also busy with my other core classes so it was a huge pain to find out that for once I do need to read the book (the one time I only read a few chapters of it). I'm just hoping I do well for the rest of the class. I know I started pretty late, but I honestly find my other classes more important than this one. I also have another essay to write but that essay is much better than the essay I just submitted late. 

I apologize for a school related rant but this just bugged me today and it's making me feel stressed in what should be my break from school. :/


----------



## Aesthetic (Oct 11, 2015)

my friend started playing league of legends ://


----------



## Joy (Oct 11, 2015)

Totally awkward-turtled myself with the guy I kinda-sorta like


----------



## dizzy bone (Oct 11, 2015)

waking up early on my day off to go to the bank and pay bills


----------



## cinny (Oct 11, 2015)

my laptop went black 
I thought it broke... it's ok now.


----------



## wassop (Oct 11, 2015)

spent 1 1/2 hours making boiled eggs for them to be gone in 5 minutes 


: (


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 11, 2015)

Diana just plopped herself on a huge plot of blue roses I was in the middle of breeding.
R.I.P. Diana, she's gonna be the Halloween sacrifice this year


----------



## boujee (Oct 11, 2015)

I login today


----------



## Ichigo. (Oct 13, 2015)

Put new ink cartridge into the printer, and it wouldn't print out anything. Papers came out completely blank, and it was something I needed to turn in today. There was no time to print it at school since it took so long for me to try and fix it (basically it came out all streaky first, so I cleaned the print head and then blank pages started coming out). Thankfully it was an assignment we've already turned in through email, so my prof was lenient and let me turn it in after class.

I hate Epson printers ugh never again.


----------



## Albuns (Oct 13, 2015)

aleonhart said:


> Put new ink cartridge into the printer, and it wouldn't print out anything. Papers came out completely blank, and it was something I needed to turn in today. There was no time to print it at school since it took so long for me to try and fix it (basically it came out all streaky first, so I cleaned the print head and then blank pages started coming out). Thankfully it was an assignment we've already turned in through email, so my prof was lenient and let me turn it in after class.
> 
> I hate Epson printers ugh never again.



Glad to know I'm not the only one with a defective Epson printer.


----------



## iFallOutBoy (Oct 13, 2015)

A kid thew up in my first period and went to the nurses office I was so happy he went to the nurses, but his parents couldn't come get him so he came back... I have the worst emetephobia (fear of vomit) it affected my whole day... (He went back to the nurses office and went home in 3rd period)


----------



## Faerielle (Oct 13, 2015)

I learned that we're taking ACT's next week :/ they gave us like no type of warning


----------



## Llust (Oct 13, 2015)

i was playing lacrosse in gym and someone swung a lacrosse stick at my face and got trampled by someone who was like a foot taller than me >.< ended up getting a bloody nose and i somehow got a scratch across my left cheek which was enough to make it bleed :/ im really hoping it doesnt turn into a scar as well as a swelling wrist


----------



## Grumble (Oct 15, 2015)

Feeling crummy because my memory issues have been really bad this last week. All day today... from forgetting a rule in someone's cycling thread and causing them to lose patience with me, to buying a damn villager for someone who I KNOW wanted it... but I just can't remember who... Also other things in my personal life that were kind of major that I forgot this week...

REALLY feeling crappy right now.

It's always "soft" things... like conversations, peoples' names, stories I'm told... It's never "hard" things, like data, facts, numbers...

I can remember equations I learned in college physics three years ago, but I cannot, for the life of me, remember when my husband tells me, "can you mail my voter registration card?" or something like that.

It's because of trauma. But having a reason doesn't make it any easier.


----------



## mintellect (Oct 15, 2015)

I had to run a mile in gym today...

thankfully it's the only mile we have to run for the rest of the year. in middle school we ran like six miles a year ugh


----------



## boujee (Oct 15, 2015)

I was washing clothes and the sink for where the water empties at was clogged so the basement floor was covered in water

When I tried mopping it up I felled down and bust my a ss
So now I'm sore


----------



## LalaPenguin (Oct 15, 2015)

I forgot to bring my jacket to school today and was freezing my butt off the whole day.


----------



## LovelyLavender (Oct 16, 2015)

Someone didn't hold the door open when I was going into the building. Had the door nearly smash my face.


----------



## pafupafu (Oct 16, 2015)

my shoulder has been sore all day
its making doing simple things difficult and its putting me in a bad mood


----------



## acnladdict (Oct 16, 2015)

I stubbed my toe on my chair, dropped my pencil by accident then hit my head on the table, and then almost fell down the stairs because of all the people trying to get to classes.


----------



## HungryForCereal (Oct 16, 2015)

i encountered 2 players here who have 0 efficiency in trading. pissed me off real bad. besides that, im all fine hehe


----------



## aericell (Oct 16, 2015)

I'm still awake and I should be sleeping.


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 16, 2015)

Ended up bricking my iPhone 4 ;u;


----------



## Celestefey (Oct 16, 2015)

I feel pretty depressed at the moment, I just feel like I haven't really got much to look forward to anymore, or anything to keep me going. School is pretty dull and I just have so much work to do... I have quite a few family problems still, my self-esteem is pretty low, and I'm feeling really stressed out about my current job and it's just ruining my mental health - my parents won't let me leave my job until I find a new one. So yeah, I'm stuck in an unfortunately really tough spot at the moment. I suppose I'm just in a weird stage of my life right now... I'm only 17, so I'm still considered legally a child, yet I'm expected to be working out what on earth I want to do as a career, and I already have quite a bit of stress and pressure on me because of it... I'm just sort of trying to work out my place in the world at the moment, I suppose, and it's really draining.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Oct 16, 2015)

Got in a car accident.

Nothing badly hurt. The women just lied to me that she was a cop and didn't want to get insurance involved. I was panicked (first accident) and not thinking. I let her go. She was lying because she had no insurance. Had to drive to the police department later, and was told to check the estimate for the damage without insurance before making a report. Then to my dad's to get him to see the damage. So I didn't get home until 9, and I had to be up at 4.

Luckily my car is okay, and so am I. It's all cosmetic damage. Which is pricey, but not bad. But it's a lease. :/


----------



## Grumble (Oct 16, 2015)

hariolari said:


> Got in a car accident.
> 
> Nothing badly hurt. The women just lied to me that she was a cop and didn't want to get insurance involved. I was panicked (first accident) and not thinking. I let her go. She was lying because she had no insurance. Had to drive to the police department later, and was told to check the estimate for the damage without insurance before making a report. Then to my dad's to get him to see the damage. So I didn't get home until 9, and I had to be up at 4.
> 
> Luckily my car is okay, and so am I. It's all cosmetic damage. Which is pricey, but not bad. But it's a lease. :/



Ugh, that sounds awful! That woman should really be ashamed! Taking advantage of someone like that is never ever ok.  But it's really great that you're okay, and that your car will be.


----------



## creamyy (Oct 16, 2015)

Bunch of real life human jerks were annoying me and continually teasing me in one of my classes.


----------



## chronic (Oct 16, 2015)

I awoke.


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 16, 2015)

school sucked p bad. i honestly hate school so much it makes me feel awful and i want to die like ever y second i am in school lol
also i have to go to family friends today, which would be alright since i like them, but i have honestly had such a bad time the last few weeks so all i want to do is lie in my bed and not do anything except for maybe playing games all weekeend. 
being social and being around other people and eating and noise just makes me so exhausted and tired and sad and angry.
i also have to go to other family friends on both sunday and saturday so yeahhhhhhhhhhh h i'm not gonna be alright this week.


----------



## aericell (Oct 16, 2015)

Woke up a few minutes early to print out my paper only to find out the printer wasn't connected to my computer ugh
Thankfully I got a friend to print it out for me though


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Oct 16, 2015)

Grumble said:


> Ugh, that sounds awful! That woman should really be ashamed! Taking advantage of someone like that is never ever ok.  But it's really great that you're okay, and that your car will be.


Eh. It might actually be cheaper in the long run to not use insurance. She may have done me a favour. But I could have gotten her in a **** ton of trouble if I did make a police report and had her information.


----------



## Joy (Oct 16, 2015)

I got  a C on an easy test because professors wanna make life difficult with their trick questions :l


----------



## Cherry Kisses (Oct 16, 2015)

A girl threw up on me in school >-<

Yes, I screamed.


----------



## riummi (Oct 16, 2015)

Woke up feeling worse =u= now I have a headache along with my stuffy nose >:c


----------



## Sugilite (Oct 16, 2015)

My gf self cutting


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 17, 2015)

i got like no sleep because my tum kept me up all night so i had to get up at like 2 am to drink a whisky so i could sleep >>


----------



## 00jachna (Oct 17, 2015)

The kithen was messy so I had to clean it but when my mom came down she was mad cuz I forgot to "wipe" the table clean.


I WAS GONNA DO IT, CHEESUS


----------



## Rasha (Oct 17, 2015)

I woke up p late and I'm still sleepy af. I hate it


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 17, 2015)

my cold got even worse lol and i think my mom thinks im faking so i wont have to do stuff or go to school............


----------



## Franny (Oct 17, 2015)

i was really craving cheetos so i bought a bag yesterday, and when i went to go grab some for breakfast the entire bag was gone. 
i just want cheetos, man


----------



## Toadette (Oct 17, 2015)

Was made to feel really uncomfortable by someone close to me.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 17, 2015)

My 3DS's battery was low and I forgot to plug it into the charger lol

I was playing AC:NL as well, so Resetti came. Luckily I'm not scared of him like I was when I was a kid. I didn't even lose anything, either so it wasn't bad.


----------



## Celestefey (Oct 17, 2015)

I had to wake up early today and go to work, but I've spent the rest of the day just relaxing and doing nothing.


----------



## jiny (Oct 17, 2015)

Sucre said:


> i was really craving cheetos so i bought a bag yesterday, and when i went to go grab some for breakfast the entire bag was gone.
> i just want cheetos, man



this happens to me all the time!! i crave lots of things, so i buy them. the next day, they're gone!


----------



## aericell (Oct 17, 2015)

My driving lesson


----------



## apharel (Oct 17, 2015)

My laptop hinge broke so the screen can't rotate. D;

Though on the bright-side the monitor is still opened so I can still use it. I'd go crazy if I can't doodle on Sai. T.T


----------



## pafupafu (Oct 18, 2015)

My laptop decided it was going to break; it kept freezing and Chrome and Skype both stopped responding. It was super strange since it was working fine just two minutes prior.
It seems to be fine now since I restarted it but I'm paranoid of it happening again :~(


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 18, 2015)

woke up and my voice was gone lol. it's back now though :<


----------

